# Please identify.



## cvillanueva21 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been told it's a peacock and it's of low quality, therefore making it hard to identify.

This cichlid is supposed to be a year old.

Is there something wrong with this fish's face? HITH?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/ ... ichlid.jpg


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

I cant say for certain but that fish looks like a hybrid to me maybe peacock/borleyi but just a guess.


----------

